# Slipping hip joint?



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I took Zappa out for his nightly walk and noticed he was limping a little more than normal. When I watched closer, it kind of looked like his hip was slipping back and forth in the socket. He wasn't in any pain and was still trying to trot around. I slowed him down and made him walk. He is due to start the adequan soon and I know that doesn't "fix" the joint, but do you think it may help? I have never seen him walk like this before. He is scheduled for new xrays on Sep 6 and I was going to request a referral to an orthopedic specialist. If they recommend surgery even though he does OK the majority of the time should I go for it? Like I said, he wasn't acting like he was in pain and he didn't seem to hurt when I was feeling his hip.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't think you can make any decisions until you get the X-ray and talk to the doctors. Hopefully it is nothing serious.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

He has had xrays, just none recently so I know he has pretty good (bad) HD. I will post his xrays once we get them done.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

We had Zappa's follow up and he started on his adequan injections today. His next one is Wednesday. The vet was able to move his joint around quite a bit but he did say that there was no atrophy in his muscles in the thigh, which is good. We retake xrays in 2 weeks to see where he is at now, but the vet did tell me today that if the adequan doesn't help his mobility, he will be getting referred to the ortho to look into a hip replacement. sigh


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

that the adequan does the job!


----------

